# 43235, 43237, 43239 questions. Need Help!



## Brooke_cale (Jul 19, 2017)

I have some questions on some codes and I was hoping you could give me some education. For CPT 43235 does a specimen have to be collected to use this code or is this with/without?

For 43248 can a specimen be collected or is there a different code?

For 43239 is there a difference between biopsy and specimen?


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Jul 19, 2017)

depends on how the physician obtained the specimen.

43235 - is the diagnostic procedure in which your said specimen is gathered by brushing or washing, this is also indicated as a separate procedure and will not be billed with 43239 or 43248. also no you do not need a specimen collected to use this code

43239 - this is used if the physician took the specimen via biopsy, usually indicated with cold biopsy forceps. double check how the specimen was collected

43248 - if the physician indicated he used a guidewire to dilate the esophagus to pass the scope further...if the physician states the diameter(size) of the dilator (43249 <30mm; 43233 >30mm), a specimen collection does not need to be obtained to use this code

if the physician collected a specimen by biopsy and did dilation i would code both 43248, 43239. You would not code 43235 as it is inclusive

hope this helps


----------



## Brooke_cale (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow - that was QUICK! Thank you so much. That helps tremendously.


----------

